# Recommendation for good acoustic guitars under $600?



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Currently I play an electric, but I'd like to own an acoustic as well. Not sure yet if I'll buy used or new. Used definitely gives better value for money so I might just buy used. 

Suggestions? I personally prefer the neck to be as thin as possible, but I know acoustics generally don't have necks as slim as Ibanez electric guitars. I also prefer a cut-away on the body.


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

First thing that comes to mind for this kind of budget (new) is a Seagull. Real nice guitars for the price! Made in Canada too


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Ocean7 said:


> First thing that comes to mind for this kind of budget (new) is a Seagull. Real nice guitars for the price! Made in Canada too


Something like this? http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...q1/1009007317?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...on/1060155613?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes they both look great. Go try them and let us know how you're doing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a Seagull in that price range.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Ocean7 said:


> Yes they both look great. Go try them and let us know how you're doing


Is under $600 for an acoustic still considered beginner range? What differentiates a $600 seagull from an $800 one, besides the wood? Is it usually significantly higher quality or just search of a different tone? I know with electric the pickups come into play more and also the neck. 

I've already got a beginner electric so whatever acoustic I buy, I'd like to hang on to it for a while without the intention of selling it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Seagulls are a great value.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

As mentioned Seagull and any of the other Godin family of acoustics (Simon & Patrick, Art & Luthrie, Norman) offer good value.
Others to look into are Yamaha and the "Masterbilt" series from Epiphone. 
Try 'em all till one speaks to you.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ovation C44, if you are ok with the non wood backside.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakvi...io/1067240890?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

here's real beauty, but I am waiting for an all black one to come up. Not affiliated with this guy, just saying, this is an awesome guitar for the money


----------



## greenmeanh1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am a big fan of cheap plywood guitars. Living in Canada i find the pure tone wood guitars move around too much. I have a 3000 dollar Gibson that is unplayable 5 months of the year without extreme adjustments. My cheap on sale 200 dollar Fender is good all year around and doesn't mind taking a beer shower now and then. Sounds crappy in some respects but is reliable thus far. With acoustics tone is everything and that is not always based on money spent.
Below is a link to a video i made with the cheap Fender. I sorta suck and still just learning the piece but you can get an idea of the tone. Recorded with one mic front sound hole 20 inches with about 50 db of mic gain.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9gK9RoSrW4


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I keep all my guitars in a humidity controlled room. They stay in tune longer, and i have not had any problems with playing anything when i want to.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

You got a humidifier in that room that you keep on all year long?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

greenmeanh1 said:


> My cheap on sale 200 dollar Fender is good all year around and doesn't mind taking a beer shower now and then.


I also have a Fender (F-35) that I bought used around 4 years ago. Great campfire 
guitar for what I spent on it ($125 w/HSC). There's a cigarette burn below the bridge.



greenmeanh1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9gK9RoSrW4


I like! a little long mind you, but, I enjoyed it. Nice technique.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

@thsc. there's quite a bit of nice guit's on kijiji. I stumbled across this Takamine EG530C Acoustic 
Electric (cutaway) for $220 or $195. not sure what the neck's like, but, according to reviews, it's 
easy on the fretting hand. for the price, I'd say 'not bad'. it's in oakville.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

When I find the Ovation I am looking for I will be selling my Tagamine G series Dreadnought as well. It's in mint condition, but a few blemishes on the finish from the manufacturer. Hoping to get around 300 for it

- - - Updated - - -



thsc said:


> You got a humidifier in that room that you keep on all year long?



Yes I bought a Bionair with two giant tanks. I set is at 45% and it comes on when it needs to. Takes about 2 weeks for both the tanks to empty


----------



## jazzalta (Aug 3, 2006)

thsc said:


> Is under $600 for an acoustic still considered beginner range?


Yes, but don't think for a moment that some of us old pros don't use them as well. My only acoustic now is a Simon and Patrick Songsmith. I've had all the majors over the years and lost them all for one reason or another. Took me a lot of years to realize that good music can be played on any instrument. Just keep on picking.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

yamaha ll6 a.r.e


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been so happy with the small taylors. This is a video I did this morning, because I was tuning my son's Baby and got so caught up in the soft jazzy bass - heavily due to the string choice, but wow.

This is NOT my style of playing, so excuse the mistakes, but I'm a huge fan of these taylors. I have a GS Mini that I've had for a couple of years (I think0 and I'll never let go of it

[video=youtube;5ZFDOn_Zze0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZFDOn_Zze0&amp;feature=em-upload_owner[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've had a Takamine G series cutaway in black for 15 years. Still sounds awesome and I don't own a humidifier or anything else. Just the guitar and case. It cost me $600 or $700 back then and I think they are still the same price. I've always wanted a 14 series Taylor but my Takamine just sounds too good to make it a huge priority.

I dont think you can go wrong with the brands suggested so far.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

Check out the Blueridge line. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've always wanted a 14 series Taylor but my Takamine just sounds too good to make it a huge priority.


I'm in a similar situation. My old, battered up Yamaha FG 180 from about 1971 ($170.00 used...WELL used, I might add) seems to always "talk" me out of the Taylor. 
Who knows, maybe someday...LOL 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I just re-read the OP. The fact that you're also looking for something with a thin neck tells me you're begging for a Taylor GS Mini. I can lead shit all day with it. Full bends with ease.

I was just in The Arts trying out all their $5K acoustics (with no intent of buying) just so I could be certain I had the right guitar (ya know, GAS and all...). If you want to be loud, plug it in to an electric.

I can do another video with some bendy pizazz, if you care. Between $300-$400 used.


----------

